# What tools would you buy if ?



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I just finished a big shutdown job and had a real good profit margin so the Boss gave the electrical department $2000.00 for tools.What tools would you buy if you had a couple of grand? For the shop that is not personnel.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is a place to start looking, I've used their wire pullers. Nice.


http://www.maxis-tools.com/

Or the rigid electric hand threader.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd save the money until you know what tools are needed. If you don't know what tools are needed, maybe you don't need any. I like to see tools start paying for themselves the day they are purchased. Buying tools to have them sit around and gather dust is a colossal waste of money and space.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are these tools for personal use or the company's use?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd save it for a rainy day.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd get some carts for tools and material, material bins for the job site or shop if you don't already have some. I would use the money to make things both easier and more time efficient. If a job comes up and needs a certain tool, the shop will have to buy it.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Or the rigid electric hand threader.


I've been using one all week, very cool tool to use. The guys call it a power pony. Has anyone else heard that before?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stryker21 said:


> I've been using one all week, very cool tool to use. The guys call it a power pony. Has anyone else heard that before?


 

that's what most people call them


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I get quite a bit of use out of my Dewalt impact.

How many people are sharing the $2000 ?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

stryker21 said:


> I've been using one all week, very cool tool to use. The guys call it a power pony. Has anyone else heard that before?


Porta pony. Never heard it called a power pony.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I just call it the pony threader, I have one out in the garage.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Porta pony. Never heard it called a power pony.


 How about a PORTA POTTY, that would be handy.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

On your recent jobs what is are the tools you were always looking for or having to wait to use? Think back. I'm sure there is something that a lot of people have to share or is in need of replacement.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Save it up for one of THESE it will save your backs in a larger wire pull.
Sounds like you could use one.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I just bought a Dewalt hole hawg and lightolier hole saw kit. I wish I got it a long time ago. It has a little more balls than the right angle millwaukee. I drilled out 12 cans in a plaster and lath with sheetrock ceiling glued on over. It went through the material like it was mad .... I was amazed how quickly I made all the holes....I laugh when I remember the days of using a 6 3/8 hole saw with a cordless drill. No wonder I was going through cordless drills at least one a year. 
If its a tool that will save time or is needed then I say go for it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

stryker21 said:


> I've been using one all week, very cool tool to use. The guys call it a power pony. Has anyone else heard that before?


 That's all I have ever heard it called was a power pony.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> On your recent jobs what is are the tools you were always looking for or having to wait to use? Think back. I'm sure there is something that a lot of people have to share or is in need of replacement.


You are right on there that's the deciding factor. I'll pick up a few of the items that seem to always find their way out of my service van onto the projects. ie sawsal, fish sticks, jet line, power pony and dies (used I am thinking they are not cheap) these are all the thing I carry every day and they steal from me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> I've been using one all week, very cool tool to use. The guys call it a power pony. Has anyone else heard that before?



Is 'pony threader' close enough?


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is 'pony threader' close enough?


yeah, I am learning all the fittings names and nicknames for tools. I'm also having fun doing it :thumbsup:

what are some names for this?
http://www.brocktooldetroit.com/catalog/images/207783754.jpg


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

stryker21 said:


> yeah, I am learning all the fittings names and nicknames for tools. I'm also having fun doing it :thumbsup:
> 
> what are some names for this?
> http://www.brocktooldetroit.com/catalog/images/207783754.jpg


I'd call that a 404


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I see what you did. You added an extra http.

I only know that as a "Hog head threader". I have three. Two that go up to 4" and one that goes up to 6". I've only used the 6" one one time, for some 5" on the roof of a JC Penny store. Matter of fact, that's the only set of cutters I have for the big one.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

yep we call it a hog head. I'm using it for 3" aluminum rigid.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

stryker21 said:


> yep we call it a hog head. I'm using it for 3" aluminum rigid.


 We call a hogs head for the one that adjust for 2 1/2" to 4".


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

We call the portable ones a mule.The large stationary threaders we call a hogshead.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The job I'm on right now, I would have loved to have a chop saw when we were running tons of EMT. Sure I could use a hacksaw or a sawzall but a small chop saw near the work area would have been awesome. Straight cuts every time, super fast, and the burrs are easier/faster to clean up with a hand reamer than the burring caused by other cutting methods. Plus it's handy for threaded rod and unistrut too. I think it would definitely have resulted in less walking around and less wasted pipe = more production.

I used to use the plumbers' chop saw when possible, but didn't want to overuse.

This forum's the only place I've seen a power threader be called a "power pony". We just call it a "threader". Kinda boring I guess. Be careful with those though because they are a big target for theft. We had two brand new Ridgid threaders stolen in 3 months.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to have one of these a greenlee 36587 threaded rod cutter.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> This forum's the only place I've seen a power threader be called a "power pony". We just call it a "threader". Kinda boring I guess. Be careful with those though because they are a big target for theft. We had two brand new Ridgid threaders stolen in 3 months.


we use a portable bandsaw to cut. and we have 3 knaack job boxes for our stuff to sleep in.


and this is my next big tool purchase
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

stryker21 said:


> we use a portable bandsaw to cut. and we have 3 knaack job boxes for our stuff to sleep in.
> 
> 
> and this is my next big tool purchase
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


 Save yourself and get either Milwaukee or Dewalt, Rigid is the biggest pile of crap in the world.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

stryker21 said:


> yeah, I am learning all the fittings names and nicknames for tools. I'm also having fun doing it :thumbsup:
> 
> what are some names for this?
> http://www.brocktooldetroit.com/catalog/images/207783754.jpg


A slow and painful way to thread conduit :whistling2:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Is 'pony threader' close enough?


NO! you must be precise ! we call it a maloney pony baloney. we call the big one a power vise.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I would like to have one of these a greenlee 36587 threaded rod cutter.


I've only used one of those once. It left such a huge burr that it took longer to file the rod than it would've taken me to cut it with a hacksaw. 

Then again, I'm sure the one I've used was kicked around a fair bit. Maybe with a little TLC they don't do that.

Personally, I would kill for a really good circuit tracer. I'd spend two grand on that in a heartbeat.

-John


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Big John said:


> I've only used one of those once. It left such a huge burr that it took longer to file the rod than it would've taken me to cut it with a hacksaw.
> 
> Then again, I'm sure the one I've used was kicked around a fair bit. Maybe with a little TLC they don't do that.
> 
> ...


 I have never used the greenlee one. I picked that one because it would cut 1/4" and 3/8" rod. I have used one that a plumber had but it would only cut 3/8" and it was sweet no burs at all.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

A Sybian for women to assist with accounts receivable!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

The Lightman said:


> A Sybian for women to assist with accounts receivable!


And a camera to prove it!!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

bababooey


----------



## CrossThreaded (Jun 27, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I just bought a Dewalt hole hawg and lightolier hole saw kit. I wish I got it a long time ago. It has a little more balls than the right angle millwaukee. I drilled out 12 cans in a plaster and lath with sheetrock ceiling glued on over. It went through the material like it was mad .... I was amazed how quickly I made all the holes....I laugh when I remember the days of using a 6 3/8 hole saw with a cordless drill. No wonder I was going through cordless drills at least one a year.
> If its a tool that will save time or is needed then I say go for it.


How do you like that drill? Did you use high speed for the Lightolier hole saw?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

stryker21 said:


> we use a portable bandsaw to cut. and we have 3 knaack job boxes for our stuff to sleep in.


Job boxes are easily cut open with an angle grinder. Ours wasn't a Knaack, but that's how we lost one of those threaders...as well as 4 Hilti hammer drills and a Hilti gas nailer. Just be careful is all I'm saying. Take stuff home or back to the shop if possible.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

stryker21 said:


> and we have 3 knaack job boxes for our stuff to sleep in.


 I just want to know who tucks all the tools in for a good night of sleep? And my second question is do any of your tools over sleep?:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

jrannis said:


> A slow and painful way to thread conduit :whistling2:


 
yea enough time you'll figure out cut then bend.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

CrossThreaded said:


> How do you like that drill? Did you use high speed for the Lightolier hole saw?


 Yes I did. And a real light touch at first to score it and then ripped right through it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> bababooey


Tatatoofey


----------



## CrossThreaded (Jun 27, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Yes I did. And a real light touch at first to score it and then ripped right through it.


Do you have a picture or model number of this hole saw? Thanks.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

well 2 grand doesn't go far

greenlee breaker finder this suck is 900 bucks but it works well
2 phase meters 1 for my service truck and one for the tool crib
100' fibreglass fish tape 
and a set of racket tiers

easy come easy go


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

well 2 grand doesn't go far

greenlee breaker finder this sucker is 900 bucks but it works well
2 phase meters 1 for my service truck and one for the tool crib
100' fibreglass fish tape 
and a set of racket tiers

easy come easy go


----------

